# Armrest



## 101075 (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi I have just picked up a new E435 and I have found that after driving for a while my right arm is in need of a armrest the same as the left side. Is it possible to buy an armrest and bolt it on the right side of the driving seat?

Dane


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

Do a GOOGLE search for a firm called Malvern Leisure. They should be able to help

Russell


----------



## 101075 (Sep 22, 2006)

Thanks for the reply Russell but all I am getting from a Google search is stuff Malvern Leisure is selling on e-bay an armrest is not one off them, do you know if Malvern Leisure have a website?

Dane


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

I'd wondered about this meself Dane, with long arms I can use the door ledge but it isn't as comfortable as it might be... If you do find one I'd appreciate a pm, thanks


----------



## 100851 (Sep 4, 2006)

*Arm rest*

Hi

give his company a ring try find them on the internet Wyvern Accessories

I have the same problem cost of doing job for me is £100

thanks

mark


----------



## 101075 (Sep 22, 2006)

*Armrests*

Many thanks Mark just what I wanted, an e-mail has gone off to them now. 
Did they fit original manufactures ones for you?

Dane


----------



## 100851 (Sep 4, 2006)

*Arm Rest*

Hi

just found out about them last week i will be going to them in the new year to have them fitted if you are going to have it done before me then give me a report on how it goes

thanks
mark


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Thanks Mark and Dane

Looks like a foray around the scrapyard and a bit of DIY for me...


----------



## sergeant (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi all, the armrests you require are standard Fiat/Peugot parts available from any dealer, Steve


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

They were already on my Bessacarr E745.


----------



## 101075 (Sep 22, 2006)

*Armrests*

Steve is correct they are a standard spare part from Fiat. Checked today and they are £38 + Vat each, but the seat does not have the necessary bracket welded to the opposite to fit the arm rest to. As Mark says Wyvern Accessories will do the job for £100 per seat.

Dane


----------

